# Postfix error analysis



## olegspecialist (Jul 22, 2011)

In /var/log/maillog there are these records:


```
Jul 22 11:53:29 ns postfix / error [61 036]: 4AEBCBE1D21: to = <radio@mail.exampl.org>, relay = none,
 delay = 80 376, delays = 80340/37/0/0, dsn = 4.4.2, status = deferred (delivery temporarily suspended:
 lost connection with 127.0.0.1 [127.0.0.1] while sending end of data - message may be sent more than
 once)
Jul 22 11:53:29 ns postfix / error [61 040]: 49FA5BE1DF8: to = <radio2@mail.exampl.org>, relay = none,
 delay = 174 949, delays = 174912/37/0/0, dsn = 4.4 .2, status = deferred (delivery temporarily
 suspended: lost connection with 127.0.0.1 [127.0.0.1] while sending end of data - message may be sent
 more than once)
```

Emails do not go and hang in the queue, it accumulates every day. What should I do? Can disable scanning of some political or even analyze chto this is error?

[ what? - Mod. ]


----------



## pbd (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry, I don't understand what the problem is. Does this happen to all emails you try to send or only to "_some_"?


----------



## olegspecialist (Jul 27, 2011)

But only some letters are stuck, while others pass.


----------



## pbd (Jul 27, 2011)

Do you use some antivirus or antispam scanner in connection with Postfix?


----------



## olegspecialist (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, using clamav spamassasing, but I disconnected and re-
there were errors
/var/log/maillog

```
Jul 26 14:12:49 ns postfix/error[85681]: 9D7F7BE1E0E: to=<admin@exampl.org>, relay=none, delay=8481, delays=8481/0.03/0/0, dsn=4.3.0,
 status=deferred (mail transport unavailable)
```
`postqueue -p` 

```
9D7F7BE1E0E    24541 Tue Jul 26 11:51:28  [email]info0726@marsmail.com.ua[/email]
                                                  (mail transport unavailable)
                                         [email]admin@exampl.org[/email]
```


----------

